# 59 Chevy Supreme Wheels and tire question



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

I searched in the history if somebody has already asked this and didnt see anything, so sorry if this is a repeat. 

I drive a 59 as my everyday ride. Its pretty solid and reliable. I picked up some Coker Radial White walls really cheap, and instead of mounting them on my steel wheels and baby moons i have now, i really want to go with the Supreme style wheel and white wall look. The tires are 205/75R/15 now im running 15X7 in the front and 15X8 in the rear. With these supremes im not sure if i want to keep it like that or run 15X8 all around. Im also not sure on what the back spacing should be, or the whole reverse or standard option. I plan on Bagging this thing in the near future so i gotta make sure im going to tuck these suckers. Any input on all this i would really appreciate it. Ive googled everything i could think of to get info on what size/offset/standard or reverse wheel set ups anyone has done on the 59-64 chevy's and i pull up some slick rides but no info. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

If you are going to run Supremes then buy 14x6 reverse and use 175/75R14 or 5.20-14 whitewall tires.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

Already have the tires, has to be a 15


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

RustyKraQer said:


> Already have the tires, has to be a 15


Putting 15s on a 59 is a sin.


----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol I know it's gonna raise hairs in this forum. But I have to run 15's to fit discs


----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought the stock 14's were so skinny looking and 14x6 would look like my 59 is wearing high heels


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

RustyKraQer said:


> Lol I know it's gonna raise hairs in this forum. But I have to run 15's to fit discs


14x6 reverse fit over discs.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

RustyKraQer said:


> I thought the stock 14's were so skinny looking and 14x6 would look like my 59 is wearing high heels


Enjoy your 15s


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Be cautious with a the Cokers man. I've heard countless nightmares about blowouts, or sidewalls doing some major bubbling. If you're dead-set on keeping the 15's, you can run 15x6 standards (but they're not available in reverse for 15x6). 15x7 offers reverse with Supremes, (don't know if they'll still tuck). 15x8's come in standard and reverse, but again with reverse you might not be tucking. My main concern is the Cokers. Especially as a daily. Be careful on those. http://www.truespoke.net/Supreme.html You can look at backspacing on that site.

You could always sell the 15" Cokers, and put that $ towards some of the new, proven Premium Sportway 5.20's in 13 or 14" - those are a hell of a tire. And you can run 14x6 no problem.


----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm not worried about the tires, but thanks for the input, I have them on my 31 but bias ply, I've had them on all the other classics I've had too and the biggest issue is going out of round for sitting in a hot garage. I have heard horror stories though. I picked these tires up for cheap as crap. So that's why I'm sticking with them. I have no problems with the 15's I have now, I think with such a large vehicle 15's are proportionate to the size. The 15's I have now came from a 53 chevy I use to have, back then all the GM's ran 15's and when I got the 59 and saw it had 14's I was shocked for the size of the car. Seems GM went to 14's for these few years then back to 15's and now it's just ridiculous show big they are. That's a funny picture of a lifted 60...it would be funnier if my 59 wasn't so hammered on these 15's already.. It looks lower than your profile pic and I'm on 15's. I didn't mean to offend anyone cause I'm running 15's and wanted to see others on 15's. But I guess this wasn't the place for that. To each their own.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

RustyKraQer said:


> I'm not worried about the tires, but thanks for the input, I have them on my 31 but bias ply, I've had them on all the other classics I've had too and the biggest issue is going out of round for sitting in a hot garage. I have heard horror stories though. I picked these tires up for cheap as crap. So that's why I'm sticking with them. I have no problems with the 15's I have now, I think with such a large vehicle 15's are proportionate to the size. The 15's I have now came from a 53 chevy I use to have, back then all the GM's ran 15's and when I got the 59 and saw it had 14's I was shocked for the size of the car. Seems GM went to 14's for these few years then back to 15's and now it's just ridiculous show big they are. That's a funny picture of a lifted 60...it would be funnier if my 59 wasn't so hammered on these 15's already.. It looks lower than your profile pic and I'm on 15's. I didn't mean to offend anyone cause I'm running 15's and wanted to see others on 15's. But I guess this wasn't the place for that. To each their own.


How dare we use 13 and 14s on our Impalas. If you don't like the opinions you are getting on a "Lowrider" forum then take your questions about those bubble 15 inch tires of yours to a 4x4 forum.


----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't understand where you're taking this. Thought the forum was "Lay it Low" and since I'm draggin nuts in my 59 on 15's I figured
It was appropriate to ask questions here. I have no problems with 13 and 14's... I didn't say anything bad about at all. It's not the look I'm personally going for. I thanked you for your opinion and said said nothing negative. But I asked about 15's from the beginning. You mentioned 14's I said I gotta stick with 15's then gave my reasons why. And that's when YOU started to mock 15's. So how dare I what?! Relax man. No need to flex those keyboard muscles, I didn't come here for that crap I came for the opinions and value them. Pictures of 4x4 impalas mocking a 15inch rim and saying it's a sin, isn't a helpful opinion , it's childish. I came for knowledge on anyone running a 15 on a 59, if you don't know about that then thanks for what you do know. But I guess my search continues.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol, I'm not trying to step on toes, I didn't know it was a sin.


----------



## BUBBTOP60 (May 24, 2014)

RustyKraQer said:


> I searched in the history if somebody has already asked this and didnt see anything, so sorry if this is a repeat.
> 
> I drive a 59 as my everyday ride. Its pretty solid and reliable. I picked up some Coker Radial White walls really cheap, and instead of mounting them on my steel wheels and baby moons i have now, i really want to go with the Supreme style wheel and white wall look. The tires are 205/75R/15 now im running 15X7 in the front and 15X8 in the rear. With these supremes im not sure if i want to keep it like that or run 15X8 all around. Im also not sure on what the back spacing should be, or the whole reverse or standard option. I plan on Bagging this thing in the near future so i gotta make sure im going to tuck these suckers. Any input on all this i would really appreciate it. Ive googled everything i could think of to get info on what size/offset/standard or reverse wheel set ups anyone has done on the 59-64 chevy's and i pull up some slick rides but no info. Thanks for your help.


TRy the losboulevardos site,the HAMB,or another rod and custom forum,you will get more constructive help,good luck.


----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey thanks I'll try some others,, on the Hamb already and their against anything non traditional. Tons of knowledge there for sure, but not into lowering anything at all. I'll try the others. Thank you sir


----------



## BUBBTOP60 (May 24, 2014)

RustyKraQer said:


> Hey thanks I'll try some others,, on the Hamb already and their against anything non traditional. Tons of knowledge there for sure, but not into lowering anything at all. I'll try the others. Thank you sir


Yeah they're dicks over there,but i've seen a few old caddy's on 15" supremes ever there,figured someone had some advice to pass on.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

You may find this forum helpful:

http://www.hiphopcars.com/forums/best-donks/


----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

You can do better than that RobLBC, I feel like you're not even tryin now.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

It's nice to see different styles of kustoms and lowriders. I suppose I'd go with a 15x7 standard if I were you then. 15x8's standards might not tuck? Anyhow, it'll look good, I hope you update with pics when you buy the wheels/mount the Cokers, and bag it. Also, glad you've had good experience with the Cokers.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

RustyKraQer said:


> You can do better than that RobLBC, I feel like you're not even tryin now.


I'm just joking with you man, lol. Just get 15X8 standards all around and call it a day.


----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

Right on, thanks again fellas


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

RustyKraQer said:


> Right on, thanks again fellas


You should use a 5.60 15 with a white wall that would look sweet


----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

Those are the tires I have but the radial instead of the bias ply. I have the bias ply on my 31 and had em on my 53. And they grab every damn thing in the road. And concrete highways are horrible too I look like a drunk. Then tryin to explain a bias ply tire to a cop fresh out of high school... Haha it's impossible, you're getting the sobriety test every time. So I wanted radials for every day driving, But yeah I dig that look,,,, we shall see.


----------



## RustyKraQer (Sep 9, 2014)

UPDATE PHOTO OF MY "DONK 4X4" with the 15x7 Supremes. Static drop right now, next air suspension.


----------

